# Southern California Meetup #2



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

*When: August 15, 2013 @ 7:00 PM (closing time is 11:00 PM)*








*Location:*
3200 E Carpenter Avenue, Anaheim, CA 92806
*
Directions:*
Take the CA-91 freeway to the Kraemer/Glassell Exit
Turn right on La Palma
Take the 1st right on N. Shepard St.
N. Shepard St turns slightly left and becomes E. Carpenter Ave.
* 
Going:

*ocean93
Min0taur
illmatic1
ManOfFewWords
Valtron
*
Maybe:
*
RelinquishedHell
Qolselanu
​* Ticket Prices:*​
*Internet Ticket Specials*

* One Game of Golf + 20 Arcade Tokens*

 $11.50 One 18 hole round of Mini Golf and 20 Arcade Credits. Must be Purchased online.
*One Game of Golf + 60 Arcade Tokens*
$16.50 One Game of Mini Golf and 60 Arcade Tokens. Must Be Purchased online.
(each game is around 2-4 tokens, if I recall correctly)

*Miniature Golf*


*General Golf*
$7.95 18 Holes. Golf sales end 1 hour prior to closing.
*Golf Replay*
$4.00 18 Holes Must be purchased the same day as full priced golf admission
(in my experience, I've been able to go through all 3 courses without paying extra. :um )

*Lazer Knights*


*Lazer Tag Crusade*
$6.50 Games are 12 minutes long.
*Lazer Tag Replay*
$4.00 Laser Tag Game Same Day Only, Last Game Starts 20 MIN Before Closing.
 *Fastcar Raceway*


$6.00 One five-minute ride
 *Golfland Waterslides*


*Golfland Waterslide General Admission*
$8.00 All day admission to the waterslides
*Golfland Waterslide Evening Admission*
$5.00 Golfland Waterslide pass available after 3:00pm


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Since the beach bonfire was a success, I think it's time to plan another meetup. Seems like everyone who showed up expressed interest in meeting up again.
> 
> Are we still interested in mini golf @ Camelot in Anaheim? Let's start talking!


I'd definetky like to go... But can we e do it some time between Monday and thursday? I work weekends and in a week or so I will be in school on Mondays and wednesdays ...


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> I'd definetky like to go... But can we e do it some time between Monday and thursday? I work weekends and in a week or so I will be in school on Mondays and wednesdays ...


We'll try our best to come up with a date that works for everyone. Let's see what others say.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm free Thursday the 15th.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> I'm free Thursday the 15th.


So am I.

What do you all think?


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

It sounds like a good plan. That's quite soon though, for me anyway. I'm a "maybe" again lol.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> I'd definetky like to go... But can we e do it some time between Monday and thursday? I work weekends and in a week or so I will be in school on Mondays and wednesdays ...


I also go to school on Mondays and Wednesdays, so lets not do those days.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

The park is open til 11:00 PM on Thursdays. Would you guys prefer the early afternoon, late afternoon, or evening?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

aren't there any damn san diego socal people around? ugh - la.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> aren't there any damn san diego socal people around? ugh - la.


Quit your b*tching and just go, Mo F*cka.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I'm good for thursday. As long as it's in the evening. Saturday the 17th would be best for me though, if that is good with anyone else?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Quit your b*tching and just go, Mo F*cka.


it is so faaaaaaarrrrr. relinquishedhell - give me a damn break with that username. please.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Yeah, I'm good for thursday. As long as it's in the evening. Saturday the 17th would be best for me though, if that is good with anyone else?


I'm leaving the very next morning to go up north, so I'd much prefer Thursday. How late in the evening?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I'm good with a Thursday evening


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

So it sounds like the evening is most convenient for everyone. Throw out some times.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

That works for me.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

7:00 would give us 4 hours. Sounds about right.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> it is so faaaaaaarrrrr. relinquishedhell - give me a damn break with that username. please.


Lol. Meet me at my house and I'll drive you. It's only an hour drive anyway.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Lol. Meet me at my house and I'll drive you. It's only an hour drive anyway.


i'll give it a little thought. i'd likely follow, though, because i like to be in control of when i come and go. but, yeah, i'd likely be down to go mini-golfing with all of you anti-socialites.

p.s. it's an hour away from you but not an hour away from de luz in north county. i live in the 760 right on the border of the 951. temecula is fancy and stuff.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I can likely go.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Sigh. Well apparently some of my relatives called last night and want to come over for dinner on Thursday (how convenient). Maybe I can convince them to come for lunch instead.

So you guys can either keep Thursday or could we possibly do Tuesday/Friday? :stu Maybe I'll just have to just catch the next one.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> i'll give it a little thought. i'd likely follow, though, because i like to be in control of when i come and go. but, yeah, i'd likely be down to go mini-golfing with all of you anti-socialites.
> 
> p.s. it's an hour away from you but not an hour away from de luz in north county. i live in the 760 right on the border of the 951. temecula is fancy and stuff.


You must drive slow as hell then. I made it from cal oaks to the 76 in 9 minutes once.

Well, I hope you can go and show us all what a pretty little social butterfly you are.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Sigh. Well apparently some of my relatives called last night and want to come over for dinner on Thursday (how convenient). Maybe I can convince them to come for lunch instead.
> 
> So you guys can either keep Thursday or could we possibly do Tuesday/Friday? :stu Maybe I'll just have to just catch the next one.


I can do this Tuesday but I don't know if that's a little short notice for everyone?


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> I can do this Tuesday but I don't know if that's a little short notice for everyone?


That's what I was thinking. I can go on Thursday if they come over early or if I quietly excuse myself (lol). Or I'll be late and just catch up with you guys.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> You must drive slow as hell then. I made it from cal oaks to the 76 in 9 minutes once.
> 
> Well, I hope you can go and show us all what a pretty little social butterfly you are.


9 minutes - bulllllllllshieeeeettttt!!! you lie!!

haha - i may be pretty, but i'm not social butterfly, i just don't have social anxiety at all. but i think i'll go. it's this week? in the evening? i can only go in the evening and not, like, tomorrow.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> Sigh. Well apparently some of my relatives called last night and want to come over for dinner on Thursday (how convenient). Maybe I can convince them to come for lunch instead.
> 
> So you guys can either keep Thursday or could we possibly do Tuesday/Friday? :stu Maybe I'll just have to just catch the next one.


I'm also free on Friday.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Valtron said:


> That's what I was thinking. I can go on Thursday if they come over early or if I quietly excuse myself (lol). Or I'll be late and just catch up with you guys.


Are they the type of relatives that get offended if you don't hang out with them? If you told them you had plans already, would they encourage you to go or convince you to stay?


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Are they the type of relatives that get offended if you don't hang out with them? If you told them you had plans already, would they encourage you to go or convince you to stay?


We only see them maybe once a year, but I think they'd understand (though I might feel a little rude). They have small children and live over an hour away, so I doubt they'd stay late.

Friday might be busy over there, but I'm free. If anyone can make it that day, speak up! If it gets too complicated, just stick to Thursday.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> 9 minutes - bulllllllllshieeeeettttt!!! you lie!!
> 
> haha - i may be pretty, but i'm not social butterfly, i just don't have social anxiety at all. but i think i'll go. it's this week? in the evening? i can only go in the evening and not, like, tomorrow.


At 1 am when I'm late for work? Hell yeah I did. I just hauled a** at 95 mph the whole way.

I think it's Thursday evening. Which is the only time I can go too.


----------



## min0taur (Nov 17, 2012)

Tuesday is a little soon and Wednesday I can't do. Thursday, Friday and the weekend all work for me


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

So thursday?


----------



## lisac1919 (Jul 20, 2013)

basuraeuropea said:


> aren't there any damn san diego socal people around? ugh - la.


yeah right over here


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

lisac1919 said:


> yeah right over here


nice avatar dude... I got this poster a few years ago

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f16/pictures-of-your-room-524689/#post1065099601


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> So thursday?


Works for the majority of us.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

ManOfFewWords said:


> Works for the majority of us.


What time?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

lisac1919 said:


> yeah right over here


woo hoo - we need an sd meetup! :yes


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

illmatic1 said:


> What time?


7:00pm


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Alright. I'll know by Thursday morning at the latest if I can go or not.

So I guess we'll meet at the entrance? We can go in at 7:15 to give late people a chance to get there. Otherwise, you'll have to just catch up with us. Most of you have ManofFewWord's cellphone #. I can give you mine if you want, if I end up going.

I'm going to update the OP with more info. If you are planning on coming, please post here so we know who to look for (do so preferably before Thursday morning).


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

ocean93 said:


> I plan on going


Awesome!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright I'm good for Thursday. Count me in.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I'm going, one q though.... Do u have to print the tickets and bring them or?... Like how does that work


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

illmatic1 said:


> I'm going, one q though.... Do u have to print the tickets and bring them or?... Like how does that work


You can just buy there. But if you use the internet specials, I'm assuming you print off a ticket or something.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Valtron said:


> You can just buy there. But if you use the internet specials, I'm assuming you print off a ticket or something.


Ok, good to know that I don't have to go somewhere to print tickets or anything like that cause my printer was on the fritz


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm gonna try to make it to this one as well. I'd put myself at a 90% "yeah, Ill be there."


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Anyone wanna carpool?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Put me down as a maybe.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Two more people (off site) are coming. (That lady from SAB and her roommate)


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

Okay, looks like I can go.


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

something came up for me last minute, cant go anymore.

wish I could


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm going for sure!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Alright. I guess I'll pull my tired a** out of bed and go. I'm feeling lazy and it's along drive, but i figure I need it. It's just right off the 91, right?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

It is!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Leaving shortly!


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

We're here, come join us!


----------



## Derailing (Jul 10, 2013)

Hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I want to go to these meetups, but I'm way too nervous.


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

MidnightBlu said:


> I want to go to these meetups, but I'm way too nervous.


From what I saw, everyone seemed nervous lol. Some more than others, but it wasn't super awkward the entire time during the meet up I went to. It was actually a pretty cool experience and I learned a lot from the people who made it. You should go :yes


----------

